# keeping a horse alone



## Cheerio Girl (May 20, 2006)

is it ok to keep a mini alone- provided that he/she gets lots of attention

my neighbor's full sized horse was kept alone for several years and he is very sweet

any advice?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 20, 2006)

You will get conflicting advice but my feelings are, most strongly, NO.

Horses are herd animals and when kept on their own are never happy IMO.

They may get used to it, it does not mean they are happy.

You can NEVER give a horse enough attention to make up for lack of companionship- they need company full time. A big horse on the other side of the fence would be more than adequate but one horse on it's own is a lonely creature




:


----------



## minimule (May 20, 2006)

While I *totally agree * with Rabbit....my big QH would prefer I didn't have any other horses. He is very attached to me and doesn't like it when I give attention to the minis at all! The minis on the other hand all have one horse they like and hang out together. Some have more than one but each has a "buddy". I personally think it is healthier for them to have at least one friend.


----------



## Mercysmom (May 20, 2006)

I would agree with Jane for the most part except one mare changed my mind to be open minded - my first horse HATED other horses. She was an exception rather than a rule.

She liked the attention she got from me - if she was with another horse it was war unless she got to be boss and then nobody wanted to mess with her. After I sold her (not by choice but by necessity as I had one baby and another one on the way and wanted to purchase a house), she broke another horse's leg in a war over a hay pile (other horse survived) and while she was leased, she liked scalping other horses of their coats.... 

Depends on the horse and the attention you give it but do not fall into the trap of being an equal to him/her and not an "alpha"... if your horse is a youngster, that is your job to be alpha at all times as he/she will question that fact constantly.

Horses are best kept with other horses so they can express themselves as horses the way nature intended (tough to compete with a horse when he wants to groom you aggressively or wants to play on his hind legs with you - hence the establishment of an alpha role for all humans but horses can be adaptable - it is in their nature to be that kind to us).

Just my two cents worth...

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Cheerio Girl (May 20, 2006)

ok

thanks for the advice


----------



## Lisa (May 20, 2006)

On one hand, it is not ideal and if you can allow the horse not to be alone, that is for the best. On the other hand, my horse was alone for 6 months. He was not as happy as he could be, but he had plenty of attention and I believe he was fine. I did not have the money to buy another horse or board him at a place with other horses at the time. When I put him with other horses, he was MUCH happier!


----------



## susanne (May 20, 2006)

When we first adopted Mingus, he was an only horse...we were his herd, and we b onded very tightly. He was a happy, well-adjusted horse.

But when we adopted Thelonius, I saw how he became even happier.

These days, he still is extremely people-oriented, choosing to hang out with us instead of his buddies, but he has constant companionship, buddies with whom he can rough house and bite and boss around.

He was happy with just us, but he is happier now.


----------



## mountain_waif (May 20, 2006)

....


----------



## Margaret (May 20, 2006)

Although it may be ok initially, til another can be added, I have seen very depressed minis that were kept alone all their life.



They just go to a corner and put their head down.) On the flip side,- when kept together they exchange horse communication which includes exchanging scratches, ( Oh that feels soo good to them, and gives a sence of being accepted.)and playing together. As another has said -they are herd animals and do better together mentally and physically as a general rule of thumb.



:


----------



## shminifancier (May 20, 2006)

For many years I had just one horse at a time. Nothing wrong with that they were just as happy as a whole field of horses to run with.

No competing for food, NO Competing for Shelter, No Competing for my compassionate care.

Right now I have just one Donkey he is very content all by himself. And as soon as I sell him or find him a good home, I may get another mini just to have as a pal. And that one also will be just one and by itself. I see nothing wrong with the single horse people.

Some of my best friends just are not only into judging shows but also showing But ALSO has just one horse at a time.

Even when I had Arabians I had One at a time, and she was all by herself and did just fine And when it came time to show, she was good also in the ring.

So as far as having horses now for over 40 years and having for the most part of that time One Horses at a time they did and do well all by themselves.


----------



## jayne (May 20, 2006)

There is one thing that comes to mind for me in a question like this: how well will he get to sleep? If you observe a bunch of horses napping, generally there is one that stays standing as kind of a sentry. The ones laying flat out are OUT!! My clyde actually snores! Then I think about a horse that is alone in a field. How can he get some good sleep when there is no one to watch out for him?

I remember when Susanne told me about introducing Thelonius and Mingus. Mingus was already a happy, well adjusted horse, but the EXCITEMENT she told me he showed when they took Thelonius out of the van and brought him up to meet Mingus was so gratifying! Like the best present ever!

I don't think it costs that much more to have two minis than one. Why not get a pet quality one to keep the other one company? I have three minis, and actually only paid for one of them. (Of course they are only pet quality, but that's what I wanted. Actually, one IS show quality, but he was seriously injured by a big horse kick and now he's retired.) If you look around you can find them.

Even though you say you will spend a lot of time with them and that's GREAT...what about the long winter nights when it's dark and how nice it would be to have a friend nearby? It would be nicer for you to know that they're there to keep each other company.

Jayne


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 20, 2006)

I can see that a horse on it's own for a short while, when circumstances dictate, could be made to be comfortable.

I just cannot for the life of me see how anyone could claim they are happier this way!!

If this were so horses would NEVER have developed as a herd animal, NEVER have become depressed when kept alone, NEVER have exhibited classic neuroses when kept alone.

It may be _possible_ but it is NEVER ideal and, were you to ask the horse, it would never be something they would want.

I have never known a horse that does not preferr the company of other horses to that of people alone- I accept that people on here have met such horses but, unless you had that horse from birth you would never be sure what had caused them to be that way.

It goes against every instinctual bone in an Equines body to be alone.

A horse alone is vulnerable and at the mercy of predators.

If a horse is correctly kept and correctly fed there is no competing for food in a domestic set up- I know my horses never compete for food as there is always plenty of it around, I am sure few people on this Forum would place a horse in a situation where it competed for food- it is the sole reason we learn early on to put out one more pile of hay than there are horses, one more feed dish etc, solely so competing does not take place.

A horse alone is a potentially sad and lonely animal- even Marty's infamous Sonny likes standing next door to his "friends"- even though his nature, in exactly the same way as my Rabbit's nature, precludes him actually being in with them.

As said, horses are HERD animals.

You cannot change instinct in one generation.


----------



## Miniv (May 20, 2006)

I agree....... horses are a herd animal and generally do better with another horse.

For short periods of time, they are okay alone, but in the long term they are happier with others......even if it's on the other side of a fence.

MA


----------



## Joyce (May 20, 2006)

Most usually horses want the company of other horses or at least another horse. Sometimes a goat (dehorned) will do the trick or sheep etc. Then again you will find some horses that will do extremely well on their own by themselves and especially if they have lots of human contact. NOt much help, am I??

Joyce


----------



## shminifancier (May 20, 2006)

jayne said:


> Even though you say you will spend a lot of time with them and that's GREAT...what about the long winter nights when it's dark and how nice it would be to have a friend nearby?Jayne


That is why I house break them so I can bring them inside with me on the cold winter nights, lol

And as soon as I get my donkey gone, I have a person from this board that wants me to get a mini from them, and Prefers that I keep that horse as a single one, so I can spend time with the animal...So some people do not mind even if it is their sale animal is going to a single animal.... Even Wants it to be the Only one.


----------



## Cheerio Girl (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

I don't want you to think I'm some horrible person who would neglect my horse (though I don't have one yet).

In an ideal situation I would get two minis but currently that is not an option, thought it may become one in the future.

Would it help at all to maybe take him/her to vist with my neighbor's horses a few times a week?

(Unfortunately this is all hypothetical, I don't have a mini yet, but hopefully I will soon)


----------



## Mercysmom (May 20, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> If this were so horses would NEVER have developed as a herd animal, NEVER have become depressed when kept alone, NEVER have exhibited classic neuroses when kept alone.
> 
> It may be _possible_ but it is NEVER ideal and, were you to ask the horse, it would never be something they would want.
> 
> ...


Don't have the answer to my first horse's issues - she was a QH x Arab cross mare purchased at auction to be a trail horse and was starved and full of saddle sores when I got her from the trail riding place. She did not know what grain was when I showed it to her for the first time.

She was a solitary horse at my home and even when she had her colt, as he matured, she beat the %^$%$ out of him. He was weaned and went to his new home and my mare was happy again. She had a routine and felt very safe and secure - my grandmother often said you could set your watch by Cora's naptimes. She would lie flat out in the sun, pretty secure in her own mind. She had no neuroses (I have seen them in other horses and it was resolved by giving the horse another equine companion but not in Cora's case.) and was a happy, content horse. The one thing I did notice is she knew my hours and was very happy to see me when I came home. My grandparents watched her during the day and would visit with her.

I agree that most horses do not want to be alone - I see normal herd behavior here in my current herd of 5 horses and they are very defensive of dogs, cats or anything that ventures into their pens and they all want to know where everyone is at any time. Mercy and Freedom are the first to investigate any "intruder" and Mercy makes sure they NEVER come back if they are animal in nature as she is *the* alpha mare.

My former mare Cora was leased by a Pony Clubber and the mares in the pasture gave her a wide berth. They would groom each other but left Cora alone. Cora had beat up both mares to the point that nobody interacted with her and she did not seek their company. The other mares would graze together and groom each other but Cora was on her own. Maybe as she had to compete for food at the trail riding place had made her quite defensive of herself and her food...? As a result, no other horse wanted to deal with her.

I dont think she ever thought about predators... I think she could have sent a T-Rex on his way yiping like a pup, tough girl that she was! She was a sweet horse but definitely not normal!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Leeana (May 20, 2006)

I think that this is one of those things where 'it depends on the horse', like almost every horse situation.

I know when i got Coco (my first horse, other then horses that were boarded that i rode barrels on ..technically he was my first horse) he was the only horse in my barn for about a month. In that month i think he seemed bord. I was with him pretty much from 6am untill 6pm almost, but at night i think he got bord in there by himself. Then when i got my second mini, he got a little more energy i think and his personality really came out. Now he has 4 other friends in the barn with him and i think he is much more happier now then that month he was alone out in the barn. I watch him and i always see him watching the other horses, he watches them eat, sleep, drink, run, play ext. He came from a home that had about 10 other horses in the pasture with him and that was his whole life so taking a horse that was around his siblings for 2yrs and putting him in a 1 horse barn was a big change.

Then there are horses like my Little Joey. He plays with Coco and gets in on some action but he is not the boss of my 5 horse herd. He tends to go his own way and doesnt really mind the other that much exept when Coco gets him going.

But horses are naturally a herd animal ....therefore i dont know if i would have it in me to have 1 horse by himself for long periods of time. I would atleast look into getting him a buddy, you dont have to buy a 200 horse herd ...just a buddy. I think they need another horse to keep there spirt up.

If you cant get a second Mini buddy for him/her ...i think that seeing the nabors horse a few times a week would be a nice thing. Make it a 'nightly rutine' and they will have something to look forward to.

JMO

Leeana


----------



## heartofwisdom (May 20, 2006)

I've only had my two for 5 months. I was going to get one and decided from posts here to get two. WOW am I glad I have both. I can't imagine one without the other. They play all day. It is so sweet. I definitely believe one would be very lonley and missing out BIG time.

My neighbor has one big horse and I feel sorry for her (the horse). She seems very lonley.

my 2cents.


----------



## virginia (May 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm going out on a limb here. I think keeping just one horse is selfish. The horse makes you happy and yes the horse is probably happy when you're with him but what about the rest of the time???? How many hours a day can you spend with him?? Most of us have to work and sleep, what is that lonely mini doing all that time?? My heart aches to see one by itself. How can you say the horse is happy?? You're not there to see him by himself. I am a breeder and sell most of my babies but I live by a rule, no baby goes to a new home alone. This is not directed at anyone in particular. It is just my feeling for a herd animal alone with no herd. It is just sad.

Ginny StP


----------



## shminifancier (May 20, 2006)

Well in my case I am retired so I am home most everyday all day long and every time I go outside I go inside the pen with my donkey and give him a hug or 2. And for 17 years all I had was a Shetland pony. he was very happy being alone, He was the one that I house broke took for rides in the back seat of my car. Moved to AZ. and then back to WI. only the last 2 years I had him did he have anybody on the Other side of pen as a horse to see. Never even when I had minis did he go in with them. He was happy being in a pen by himself.

Nobody will convince me other wise as I have had one horse at a time for the last 40+ years. And every one did just fine. From Purebred Arabians in minis to a Shetland to now just one donkey.......Soon to find a home for the donkey so I get a mini horse again:yes:


----------



## Cheerio Girl (May 20, 2006)

virginia said:


> I think keeping just one horse is selfish....
> 
> Ginny StP


I just want to make it clear that I don't want to come off as selfish. I haven't done anything yet, I'm just looking into the possibilities. In the end I will always do what's best for the horse.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 20, 2006)

Cheerio Girl said:


> is it ok to keep a mini alone- provided that he/she gets lots of attention
> 
> my neighbor's full sized horse was kept alone for several years and he is very sweet
> 
> any advice?


I would say YES there are many horses all over the country and they do just fine alone they are well adjusted and do there jobs. I think I would not opt to keep a baby alone but an adult horse "should" be fine. I think the WORST advice we give newbies is that they must get 2 horses when they dont even know the responsiblities both financial and emotional and time as well involved in one horse let alone 2.

I think in some ways it is well I wont even go there other then to say I think it is a better way to start out and if you opt to get another down the road great,.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 21, 2006)

However much time you have to give a horse YOU are NOT a horse.

I agree that one horse is selfish- we are doing it to satisfy a need that WE have, and not thinking in anyway of needs that the HORSE has.

I do not believe that anyone would request a person to keep a horse on it's own- that just goes against everything every horse owner has ever known or been taught.

I think the original question has been ably answered, with just a couple of the normal crackpot "Keep a horse in the house" answers.

One horse that is well used to being kept on it's own and has come from such an environment, might be able to cope with the situation BUT give it a choice and the normal choice would be to live with other horses.

Of course some people are not interested in what the horse wants and are only out to satisfy their own, selfish, needs, but I can see this is not what you want, Cheerio, so I wish you the best of luck- if you cannot afford to buy two Minis you might look into fostering one for a Rescue agency- or even to getting both that way- go and look on the Rescue Forum, here on the main menu- CMHR are always looking for good foster homes, and yours might be ideal.




:


----------



## Sonya (May 21, 2006)

I agree a horse is most happiest with other horses, but I do think there are exceptions, but I've never seen one personally. I think any animal is happiest with at least one of it's own kind. I can gaurantee if you get one mini, you will want another eventually anyhow :bgrin . To start off with one would be ok if you eventually plan to get another. Some say goats do well with horses, this was not my experience at all, but with a mini, a goat isn't going to take up much more room/cost (other than the initial purchase cost) than another mini anyways. I would not say it is selfish to just get one. Heck what if it was a rescue...that's not selfish at all. Good luck.


----------



## mountain_waif (May 21, 2006)

....


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 21, 2006)

Hmm well I guess since I do believe this is ok in many situations I am "selfish" LOL

There are many things to be considered. Are there other horses nearby? Do you have the finances to truly support 2 horses not just the feed or the purchase price that is the cheap part of owning a horse but the rest and god forbid big vet bills? The time involved? The issues with going on family vacations(or lack there of) and such with 2 horses in the backyard needing to be watched by someone who knows horses.

Is it ideal perhaps not- can horses live this way and be fine YEP seen it done all the time.

I still say dont rush into getting 2 horses until you are sure that one horse and the time and care needed as well as money and other things is for you. Otherwise you can once again be considered "selfish" if you come here saying you have a problem, cant afford them, have angry parents or have to sell them or they arent being cared for the way many here think they should be.




:


----------



## shane (May 21, 2006)

THIS IS ONE OF THOSE THREADS WHERE NO-ONE IS GOING TO AGREE ON, I HAD ONE HORSE AT A TIME FOR MOST OF MY LIFE, IHAD AN IRISH DRAFT WHO WAS BESIDE HERSELF IF SHE WAS ON HER OWN, ALWAYS WANTED TO BE WITH MY THOROUGHBRED, SO FOR HER SHE COULDN'T BE ALONE, NOW IVE GOT A MINI,I STARTED OUT WITH ONE, HE CAME FROM A PLACE ON HIS OWN, BUT I THOUGHT NO ILL GET HIM A FRIEND,NOW I FIND IT HARD TO TAKE ONE OUT WITHOUT THE OTHER ONE GOING BALLISTIC, SO THATS NOT GOOD EITHER, I THINK WE HAVE TO ASK OURSELVES,are we really being selfish, because to me your not, when i think of all the abused horses out there, do you think they would care if they were on there own, i don't think so, also what about people with one dog or child for that matter, of course they'd all be happier with another of there kind, but lifes not like that, if you can offer a mini a good home for as long as you can id say go for it!!!



: long time ago when the cowboys where roaming the earth lol they mostly had one horse per house as its all they could afford, horses nowadays are a luxury not a necessity for most people


----------



## shminifancier (May 21, 2006)

Yes and I guess you can call me selfish also. I just don't want more then one and that is it. I have had 5 once. for just a few years But much happier when just having one aorund. And now due to health problems I only will have one that will be for a friend and companion. end of story.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (May 21, 2006)

I think I agree with the non-popular crowd here. I am a newbie and will be getting my first mini filly in June. I have thought long and hard about this and after having discussions with the current owner, I have realized that I just can't have two horses right now. So I am settling on a goat.



:

I admit it, I'm scared about getting a horse. Don't get me wrong, I am beyond excited, but it's something totally new to me and I am worried I will do something wrong. I will be learning along the way, and I just think it is easier to learn with one, rather then two or more. Not to say that I won't be getting a second one in the future, but for now, I just want the one. I have had my heart set on this little girl for nearly 3 months, and I am also afraid that I might show favortism towards her over another one, even if I tried not to. I don't think it is being selfish, to be cautious. I guess I look at it this way, if you have never had a dog or cat before, would you go out and buy two right off the back, or would you work your way up to another one when you were comfortable with your knowledge of caring for them?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 21, 2006)

OK I'll call you selfish., Shmini.



:

I you only want one horse around you are being selfish, horses are HERD animals.

If you are in a situation where you are miles from anywhere and no horses nearby so your horse will be entirely on it's own, you are being selfish.

How is rescuing an animal from one unacceptable situation, only to place it in another- "rescuing" it??

If you have room for more than one horse, but decide only to keep one because you are too selfish to get your horse a friend, then, Yes, you are being selfish.

If your are living next door to other horses, then your horse is not alone, it is merely that you only actually own one horse.

Basically, owning an animal because you can, but not taking that animals feelings into consideration at all, IS being selfish.

Having decided there is a problem, there are many, many ways round the problem that do not involve actually buying another horse.

It is not seeing that there is a problem that I do not understand.


----------



## Sonya (May 21, 2006)

> How is rescuing an animal from one unacceptable situation, only to place it in another- "rescuing" it??


I certainly wouldn't call "having only one horse" as unacceptable situation....it is certaintly not the same as not feeding an animal, etc... - having only one horse is not abuse, not even compariable in any way, shape or form.

I do agree that having more than one is most definately more ideal, but I also agree if you are new to horses, like a couple others have mentioned, It could also be best to start out with one and increase as you are prepared to.

I also don't agree with calling people "selfish", especially when you don't even know them, that's ridiculous!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 21, 2006)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I I guess I look at it this way, if you have never had a dog or cat before, would you go out and buy two right off the back, or would you work your way up to another one when you were comfortable with your knowledge of caring for them?



Now that is a great way to put it I dont know ANY responsible dog breeder that would insist you get 2 pups and tell you you are selfish and/or cruel if you dont. Dogs are VERY social animals we all know and yet many people own ONE dog, work all day and even -- Gasp---- keep it crated for 8-10 hours a day sometimes more. Some dogs even sleep and live outside.. mine of course are with me all the time in and in most cases take over the bed at nite however I am not silly enough to think no other situation or living conditions would work just cause it is different Does 2 or more work for some you bet.. does 1 work for some .. yep you bet


----------



## shminifancier (May 21, 2006)

Very well said :aktion033: :bgrin Nobody can just put out a blanket statement like that. Never should horses be alone and the only one. Now if it was a Alpaca, YES they do not well and that IS A proved fact, in fact many times they even go bonkers. Horses, dogs, cats have been socialized to be with man for many years and having one by itself is in no way cruel or selfish, to that animal, any more then having one dog or one cat.


----------



## shane (May 21, 2006)

I also don't agree with calling people "selfish", especially when you don't even know them, that's ridiculous! I AGREE, THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE HAD HORSES ALL THERE LIFE,AND HAVE CAME TO A STAGE IN THERE LIVES,SHOULD IT BE BECAUSE THEY HAVE BECAME DISABLED OR BECAUSE THEY DONT HAVE LAND, THAT CAN ONLY HAVE ONE HORSE, BUT THAT ONE HORSE IS A GODSEND TO THEM, IN MY SITUATION, WHICH SOME PEOPLE KNOW ABOUT, I SAT IN THE HOUSE FOR ALMOST TEN YEARS,NOT GETTING UP FOR ANYTHING MY LIFE WAS OVER AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED, UNTIL MY HUSBAND BOUGHT ME A HORSE, IT GAVE ME SOMETHING TO GET UP FOR AS I WAS RESPONSIBLE, IT HELPED ME MAKE FRIENDS WITH PEOPLE AND IF THATS BEING SELFISH WELL IM SORRY!!!! {NOT} NO ONE HAS THE RIGHT TO TELL ANYONE THEYRE BEING SELFISH WHEN THEY DONT KNOW THERE SITUATION, IM NOT CRUEL TO MY ANIMALS,IN FACT THEY ARE SPOILT ROTTEN,I GET THE VET OUT IF THEY SNEEZE, BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE TOOK ON MY MINI HORSE ON HIS OWN, THAN TO LEAVE IT WHERE I BOUGHT IT FROM, IN A DARK SHED ALL DAY WITH FOUR WALLS TO LOOK AT :no:

I LOVE MY HORSES SO MUCH,AND I WILL HAVE THEM UNTIL I DIE,I DONT BREED JUST FOR THE SAKE OF IT, I ALWAYS HAVE ENOUGH FINANCE TO LOOK AFTER THEM, THEY WILL WANT FOR NOTHING, IM AN EXCELLENT OWNER,I WAS WHEN I HAD ONE, ILL NEVER BE WITHOUT A HORSE EVEN IF IT MEANS ONLY HAVING ONE....SO BE IT JMO


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 21, 2006)

You know, the more I hear of people, the more I like my horses





I have NO idea why it would be OK to keep a horse on it's own and not an alpaca, but, I guess that might make sense to some people



:

The reason not many people would insist on you buying two pups together is probably because dogs are not herd animals, they are Pack animals.

They live in packs with a pack mentality and as they have been preprogrammed for thousands of years to accept humans as leaders of that pack, and, in most cases, live in the house with them, they are pretty well content with their lot.

A dog kept on it's own, and kept in a kennel for a large part of the time, would not, IMO be happy, it would be lonely.

Also, of course, horses have not been domesticated as long as dogs, and have not lived as pets for nearly as long- the social structure is completely different, which is one of the reasons horses do not make as good house pets as dogs.

Basically, as I said at the beginning of what I knew would turn into just this sort of farce, horses are herd animals and are best kept in at least pairs.

If this is not possible, and it is not possible to at least have company on the other side of the fence line, then it is best not to think about actually going out and getting a horse.

No matter how much _you_ might feel you need one.

It might be best to put the horses feelings first.


----------



## shane (May 21, 2006)

IT DOESNT MATTER :no:



:


----------



## virginia (May 21, 2006)

Ok, I've read everyones opinion, it seems my comment of "shelfish" has set everyone off. Well, I stand by it. That is not to say the aren't circumstances where just one is ok, ex Rescue, physical well being and I'm sure lots of others. What I think is selfish is a person having just one, loving it, then when they get tired of it or just want something different, they trade it or sell it away. Replaceing it with a new animal for them to care and love for. What about the poor animal that got uprooted, doesn't it still matter.???

I still think it is not right to have an equine, a herd animal, all by it's self. There will be too much time for it to be lonly. You say they love you and are excited when you do play with them, well of course...!!! You are the only break in their lonly day. If I come back as a mini, I pray that I won't be kept in a field all by myself. Ok, I'm ready for more flames.

Ginny StP

BTW, this is MY OPINION and I respect the opinion of others. It's what makes the world go round.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 21, 2006)

OK so some of us think of the horse and some of us are Molluscs??

Sorry Ginny I KNOW it was a typo but I am FLYING on my meds right now and most will happily tell you my sense of humour is slightly askew at the best of times.

Add fairly heavy duty pain medication and it is definitely Nor by Nor West!!



:


----------



## virginia (May 21, 2006)

Hee hee he!e! How about clam...some of us like to pull in our heads!! LOL Sorry for the spelling error.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (May 21, 2006)

Wow, it's weird to see that everyone has so many opposing opinions on a topic. But it's also nice because it shows that we are all very different people, and that's what makes the world so interesting.

I do understand the fact that horses are herd animals. So please don't misunderstand my original post. I do plan on getting a horse buddy in the future, but just not until I have my head on straight and understand more of what I'm doing. But I am getting a goat, so I am trying the next best thing to getting another horse. Oh did I mention that there are horses three yards away, that she will be able to hollar to?

I also understand the fact that dogs are pack animals. I don't think I was really referring to how the dog would feel in a single dog home, it was more like a non-dog knowledged person wouldn't go out and bite off more than they could chew with getting more than they could handle, until they knew more. That could be a recipe for disaster. My dog was the only dog for nearly 8 years. When we did get him a friend, he was beyond jealous, fought over the food, and treated us as if we had broke his little heart by trying to replace him. It took him a while but 5 years later, he and the new dog are the best of friends. It took lots of bit noses and scoldings to get there, but he did adjust, and I would say that he is probably a pretty happy dog now (even though I know he was happy before).

I look at animals as if they were human. Some do require and love socialization and any will do, but there are just some that hate attention no matter what. My aunt had a horse that HATED people and other horses, (just basically anything that moved) and there had been no known abuse in his past. He was just happy on his own. I think it all depends on the animal.


----------



## billiethekid40 (May 22, 2006)

I HATE when this topic comes up! I'm a selfish SOB whose horse needs to be rescued because he lived on his own with the best feed, hay and vet care, farrier care, training and grooming daily for years with no plan to ever get another horse. I guess I should have given him away the day I found this forum and was "educated" on how abusive it is to keep a single horse. Geeze, if it weren't for single horse homes there would be an aweful lot of homeless horses in my area.




:


----------



## shminifancier (May 22, 2006)

billiethekid40 said:


> I HATE when this topic comes up! I'm a selfish SOB whose horse needs to be rescued because he lived on his own with the best feed, hay and vet care, farrier care, training and grooming daily for years with no plan to ever get another horse. I guess I should have given him away the day I found this forum and was "educated" on how abusive it is to keep a single horse. Geeze, if it weren't for single horse homes there would be an aweful lot of homeless horses in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> :


:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

